# Portable layout for the MLS booth.



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, after getting Shad OK I'm going to bring 3'x3' portable layout currently under construction as a display draw for the booth at the this years BTS 

Y suggested an invitation that if any members want to bring their own (very) small engines and stock and we can run them on the layout during the course of the show. 

Now we dont know yet if we will have power for a transformer, so battery powered critters might be the way to go. 

I will also bring a powerpack and extension cord, and some link-n-pin ore cars just in case we have a power plug we can access.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

You could always run the layout of a 12v car battery hooked to a aristo remote 
MATT


----------

